# Old boiler pic



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

From my apprentice days back in July. My Boss told me to run the manifolds and none of the supplies or returns could cross. It was a horrid mess before but unfortunately I only have the after picture. Spent half the time soldering and the other half trying to figure out how to run the pipe.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks good!!:thumbsup:

I have always loved the 90 into a 45 combination.....I think I remember the 45 degree offset formula more than my anniversary.......so sad......but true


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

damm ya have the love the look of all that copper. Sweet.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Will you insulate that? If so, with what?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

He could always just spray on 2 part urethane foam since everything is so bunched up like that.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

If you guys ever have two copper lines, that have to cross paths to the point where they touch each other, do you tack them babys together with a lil bit of solder?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> If you guys ever have two copper lines, that have to cross paths to the point where they touch each other, do you tack them babys together with a lil bit of solder?


ya i have done that before


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Nikolai said:


> Spent half the time soldering and the other half trying to figure out how to run the pipe.


Holy hell!!! What a fitting job! Looks good though. :thumbup:


----------

